# Gas Rv's only good for 50,000 miles



## David (Aug 15, 2001)

A great trip turned sour about sixty miles from home when my motor home engine started skipping. I have a bad piston and will need a new motor. One of the comments I am getting from the mechanics is that the abuse given by RV's render our motors good for only about fifty thousand miles with few exceptions. Any comments or experience pro or con?


----------



## C Nash (Aug 15, 2001)

Gas Rv's only good for 50,000 miles

David,
Sorry to hear about your bad luck.  Since we may be in the market for a M/H, I would like to know what brand (motor) you have.  Was it maintained on a regular schedule such as oil and filter changes? What speed do you normally travel and did you tow a toad most of those miles?  Plan on fulltiming in 183 more days but, have about decided to keep what we have.  Thanks and it's great to hear you are going to keep camping.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## David (Aug 16, 2001)

Gas Rv's only good for 50,000 miles

Chelse,

I wanted to hear an explosion of people disputing what the mechanic said because I don't believe him, so don't let my bad experience deter you. I had a 84 allegro ahead of this one with the same motor and no problems. I like the 454 chevrolets which is what the blown engine was. It is a bad experience for me, but please don't let it sway your plans.


----------



## Gary B (Aug 16, 2001)

Gas Rv's only good for 50,000 miles

Hi David am also sorry to hear about your problem, but I have to disagree with your mechanic. I presently own my 4th MH two class C's and two class A's, all have gone well beyond 50000 miles, and all are still in use. first owned a 1974 Dodge class c with a 360 cid engine it has over 80000 miles and still going, next was a 1978 Chevy class c with a 400 cid has over 90000 miles and still going,(we took it to Alaska when it had more than 60000 miles), then we had a 1987 class a with a Chev 454, it had 63000 mile when we sold it, just seen it about 3 weeks ago it going great and the owner are very happy with it, and our present MH a 1994 34' Bounder with a Ford 460 has 53000 miles runs perfect, uses no oil, (loves gas about 7 mpg), I never start out with a cold engine, and never shut it down without a cool down of at least 5 min. not even for refueling, I use syn. oil Mobil 1 15w-50 in the engine and Mobil 1 in the tranny. service myself at regular interval. I set the cruise at 60/62 mph when on freeways and 57/60 mph on 2 lane roads whether towing or not, tune up the engine on regular schedule. Wishing you better luck in the future, happy trails GB

94 Bounder 34J with Mazda B2200 toad and Brake Buddy brakes



Edited by - Gary B on Aug 16 2001  9:44:09 PM


----------



## David (Aug 20, 2001)

Gas Rv's only good for 50,000 miles

Thanks GAry B,

I am going to end up with a Extra Heavy Duty Jasper engine with "0" miles and plan to do the meticulious maintenance that I've always done with my cars. The cool down concept I haven't done, but it makes sense so I appreciate that information and will follow. I have to believe that even with the load RV's put on motors with good maintenance we should get the milage you've experienced.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 20, 2001)

Gas Rv's only good for 50,000 miles

David
I worked on chevs for 23+yrs and I don't recall any problems with the 454 not going over 50k.  If yours has a burned piston I would ck for vacuum leaks, timing and maybe running to lean if there were more than one cylinder piston with damage.  Jasper builds a reliable engine but, be sure and tell them that you are installing it in a M/H. I always liked to pull s/plugs and read them for the first several thousand.  They can tell you a lot about what is happening inside the cylinders.  Use the gasoline with the recommended octain rating.  Detonation will destroy a piston.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## krenzkes (Aug 21, 2001)

Gas Rv's only good for 50,000 miles

I've got a 95 Bounder 32H with a 454 and we are just going over 70K for mileage
and the engine is working just great.  We keep the maintenance up very well, 3-5K oil changes and such.  We still get about 10 MPG when not toeing anything.  So I think it depends very much on the maintenance of the RV as to how well you will do over 50K mileage.


----------



## rv wizard (Aug 22, 2001)

Gas Rv's only good for 50,000 miles

Our first class A was a Champion on a Dodge M500 chasis and we had 65K miles on her when we sold it. I wish I had that motor in our present coach instead of the Ford 460 we have now. I think I had much more hp or torgue in the Dodge 440-3. As with anything mechanical, maintainence is the key to longevity. By for now.

Mike, Amy, Ashley, Candi
'95 Rexhall 36' Aerbus
#3 & #8 NASCAR


----------



## David (Aug 22, 2001)

Gas Rv's only good for 50,000 miles

Thanks all for your responses. I hope to get many good miles out of the new engine using a good maintenance schedule. Does anyone have experience with "continued service warrenties"? Mine with Good Sams is reacting a little slow.


----------



## Roger (Sep 10, 2001)

Gas Rv's only good for 50,000 miles

I agree that maintainance is a factor in engine life, but think driving habits and fuel have to be considered. Where do you want to go with an RV? Surely the flatlands(no offense) of midwest isn't your final destination, but maybe Rocky mts.?  The lugging of gasoline engine, which could cause pre -igition knock going up a long hill or mountain could burn a hole in piston. Therefore, you should downshift, further more if you refueled at high altitude like where we live the octane is lower at the pump. When we got to Needles, Ca the vehicle pinged under load very easy. This was several years ago before all computer controlled ignitions, but there are a few oldies still out there I'm sure. These RV's are working under normal situation and then a toad too!

Roger A. Payne


----------



## Roger (Sep 10, 2001)

Gas Rv's only good for 50,000 miles

I agree that maintainance is a factor in engine life, but think driving habits and fuel have to be considered. Where do you want to go with an RV? Surely the flatlands(no offense) of midwest isn't your final destination, but maybe Rocky mts.?  The lugging of gasoline engine, which could cause pre -igition knock going up a long hill or mountain could burn a hole in piston. Therefore, you should downshift, further more if you refueled at high altitude like where we live the octane is lower at the pump. When we got to Needles, Ca the vehicle pinged under load very easy. This was several years ago before all computer controlled ignitions, but there are a few oldies still out there I'm sure. These RV's are working under normal situation and then a toad too!

Roger A. Payne


----------



## ffitzg (Sep 25, 2001)

Gas Rv's only good for 50,000 miles

My 1996 37' Ford 7.5 Rexair has 58000 miles on it.  Does not burn any oil between 3500 mile changes (Mobil synthetic).  Tow a 2300# Saturn. Cruise between 59-64 mph.  Get about 7.5 to 7.8 mpg.  I'm looking to see it get to 100,000 without major engine problems.


----------



## fjohn56 (Jun 15, 2002)

Gas Rv's only good for 50,000 miles

Hello David!  Was just wondering how you fared with your new motor? Did you ever figure out what went wrong with the old one? Hope that you have better luck this time.  I see that you haven't posted here for awhile, so thought that I might bring this up.
  John


----------



## dbelles (Jun 19, 2002)

Gas Rv's only good for 50,000 miles

We just got back from a trip in our 92 class C Marathon. Now we have only owned it for 2 years, but with just over 65,000 miles, it ran great. Put a little over 900 miles on it for this trip.

Like any vehicle, you maintain it, it should perform well for years (not counting the exception that proves the rule). I think your machanics generalizations are unwarrented.

Dave


----------



## Larry (Jun 27, 2002)

Gas Rv's only good for 50,000 miles

My 87 32' Bounder has 90K miles and is still running strong.  My old Ford 390 hauling a 10K lb load lasted 140K before needing an overhaul.  My friend has an 89 28' HR that has 115K miles and is still strong.

If your mechanic thinks that motorhome engines won't last he is not in touch with reality.  I might suggest that you find a mechanic who uses facts to support his opinions.

My expectations is that the 'normal' well maintained MH motor will last 150K miles or so.

The comment about lugging the engine cannot be overstressed.  Many people think that they are harming the engine if they rev it too high.  Most of those people work the engine too hard at low RPM's.  When pulling those long grades down shift and let the RPM's climb.  You will place less stress on the engine and transmission.

Larry


----------



## David (Jul 6, 2002)

Gas Rv's only good for 50,000 miles

John, It has been a while since I have posted. We have been putting the MH and the Jasper engine through the paces. We have been coast to coast and back. Lots of stories to tell about that, but the best part is the MH. Great performance. Plenty of HP and great gas milage. There were some mountain climbs that sidelined some diesel pushers and some eighteen wheelers, but failed to stop us. The temperature gauge would climb, but never overheat, then at creast would drop back to normal. No oil consumption. 

Glad to be back.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 6, 2002)

Gas Rv's only good for 50,000 miles

Great to hear all has turned out well David. Jasper engins are one of the best.  Proper care and you should be ok for many miles.  I would expect 100k at least, if you drive it often.  Nothing worse than sitting.  Keep us posted.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## Gary B (Jul 6, 2002)

Gas Rv's only good for 50,000 miles

Hi David, also glad to hear that the new engine is working great, now that your back for awhile you'll have to tell us some of your tales.  Happy trails GB


----------



## phoebe (Jul 17, 2004)

Gas Rv's only good for 50,000 miles

i am puzzled, none of messages are from georgieboy cruise master owners, does anyone have one, and what are your feelings  about this product,we are considering buying a cruisemaster,please help if you have any input, thank you judy


----------



## windridge (Jul 26, 2004)

Gas Rv's only good for 50,000 miles

I purchased a Class C motorhome with a diesel to try to ensure that I get more miles out of my diesel as opposed to gasoline.  I understand that it is fairly rare to have a Class C with a diesel engine.  It is a 24 Ft. Corsair (Thor) motorhome and is made in British Columbia in Canada.  It is a Ford 450 and has the Powerstroke Diesel.  Only time will tell as to whether the investment in the diesel engine was worthwhile.  The diesel engine was an extra $5000 CDN.  I hate to say this but I haven't done too many mileage calculations so I can't really comment on my diesel's gas efficiency.  My speed and the presence of a head wind dramatically reduces my gas mileage.  I love the pulling power of my diesel engine.  

At this point I have no real evidence that the cost of the diesel engine vs the gasoline engine is better over the life of a motorhome.  I am sure that the motor life is dramatically affected by where one drives, how one drives and overall maintenance.  

Cate
Edmonton, Alberta, Canada


----------



## Eddie_Carey (Aug 12, 2004)

Gas Rv's only good for 50,000 miles

Hey David,

As for miliage limitations this is something I just don't accept. I think the mechnic was mostly a Ford or other Pro.

My Class A 34ft Cruise Air III w/7.5L Ford has 60k recently it has been parked with a remodel on the chassic and interior. When tahing the 150 mile trip here there was an great open highway in front of me. Over 100mph held for 40 miles no overheating no knocking just a real sweet hum. Just wanted to see if she still had it in her.

Use quailty bolt on performance and don't think that the plain label store brand oil is just as good as others. And sorry if this offends some but take what you mechanic says with as much credit as you would a salesman. Look under the hood yourself! Reason is I've been cheated by both as well as done both. I'm still looking for the other 2 feet of my motorhome, I was told it was a 36 foot. Oh well!

Eddie Carey


----------

